# My wox fursona



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

My fursona is a little wox pup named Lucky Wolfie
His personality is care free and lively
He loves to be petted and hugged
Fur main color black with blue fur on his belly and white fur on the tip of his tail and on his hand/feet paws
Eye color:yellow
His favorite thing to do is howl at the moon and chase his poofy tail.
He loves to meet and be around other furs but mainly wolf and fox furs the most.
He also wears a red collar with a heart shaped tag with the words "Lucky" on it.
Goal in life:to be the best pet and find a female wox or folf
dislikes:mean furs and trolls
likes:being petted,hugged, having his ears scratched,having his belly rubbed,and having his fur cleaned.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

cute, a wox pup.

*hugs*

ooh its fluffeh!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> cute, a wox pup.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> ooh its fluffeh!



Thank you


----------



## Shino (Sep 10, 2009)

Wox? I thought it was called folf.

Anywho, cute. *skritches*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute! *hugs*

But ya could've filled the bio form D'=


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cute! *hugs*
> 
> But ya could've filled the bio form D'=



I know.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 10, 2009)

Shino said:


> Wox? I thought it was called folf.
> 
> Anywho, cute. *skritches*



Thank you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Also little Lucky is looking for a wox of folf female.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 17, 2009)

THE EDIT BUTTON, MOTHAFUCKER, DO YOU USE IT?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> THE EDIT BUTTON, MOTHAFUCKER, DO YOU USE IT?



I know about it. I just don't use it. No reason to get angry.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I know about it. I just don't use it. No reason to get angry.



Start using it or I'll delete the fuckton of posts as spam.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Start using it or I'll delete the fuckton of posts as spam.



Ok. I will.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Start using it or I'll delete the fuckton of posts as spam.



 -cowers-


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Ok. I will.


 I can be your mate although I'm a hyena.
But usually people don't seem to mind :/


----------



## Asswings (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I can be your mate although I'm a hyena.
> But usually people don't seem to mind :/




You really did start taking drugs didn't you.

OF COURSE PEOPLE CARE YOU'RE A HYENA, GOD


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Ticon said:


> -cowers-



:V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You really did start taking drugs didn't you.
> 
> OF COURSE PEOPLE CARE YOU'RE A HYENA, GOD


 It's in the positive, no?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I can be your mate although I'm a hyena.
> But usually people don't seem to mind :/



Yea thanks,but no thanks I also need someone who is around my age and at least has some wolf or fox in them.sorry


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be nice. Lucky is a cute name for a wolf-fox.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Yea thanks,but no thanks I also need someone who is around my age and at least has some wolf or fox in them.sorry


 Oh hey, I just happen to be 12 as well, let's date.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll be nice. Lucky is a cute name for a wolf-fox.



Owww  thank you for the complement.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Owww  thank you for the complement.


 Fine ignore me then >:c


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hey, I just happen to be 12 as well, let's date.



Really? Cause on your bio it says you are 22


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Really? Cause on your bio it says you are 22


 Whoops, my finger must have slipped, there.

But seriously, though, we're dating?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Really? Cause on your bio it says you are 22



Wait, you're twelve?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wait, you're twelve?


 Wait who?

We both are. We're soulmates or something.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Whoops, my finger must have slipped, there.
> 
> But seriously, though, we're dating?



Sorry but no, I find it really hard that your finger  just so happened to slip.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait who?
> 
> We both are. We're soulmates or something.



What????? No, I'm 14 and we're not soulmates or something.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What????? No, I'm 14 and we're not soulmates or something.


 Okay, I'll just stop replying.

...

Yeah.

Why do you keep reading this?

Seriously.

Why do I bother to post, as well?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Okay, I'll just stop replying.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



What? I'm confuzzled are you saying your seriously 12?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What? I'm confuzzled are you saying your seriously 12?


 Nah, else I'd get an underage ban or something.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Nah, else I'd get an underage ban or something.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

So any wolf or foxes at the age of 13-16?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Ugh.

Stop looking for people based on such ridiculous criterias as age or even (wtf) species.

Actually, stop looking for people altogether. You don't find love/happiness/whatever, it falls on you. And it usually hits harder than a punch in the face.

Finally, use the fucking edit button.

Thank you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Stop looking for people based on such ridiculous criterias as age or even (wtf) species.
> 
> ...



What do you mean it falls on you?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What do you mean it falls on you?


 Don't bother understanding.

I had a good quote on happiness but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Don't bother understanding.
> 
> I had a good quote on happiness but I can't find it right now.



O ok.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Stop looking for people based on such ridiculous criterias as age or even (wtf) species.
> 
> ...



Why stop looking? What would be the point if I just give up this early?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Why stop looking? What would be the point if I just give up this early?


 God, I keep repeating myself, you won't find no matter how hard you search. It's the kind of stuff that finds you.

And I'm done wasting life lessons here.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> God, I keep repeating myself, you won't find no matter how hard you search. It's the kind of stuff that finds you.
> 
> And I'm done wasting life lessons here.



Are you trying to say"your one true love will find you"?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Are you trying to say"your one true love will find you"?


Get the fuck off the computer and meet people, mo fo.  Fur Affinity, or any site, for that matter, shouldn't be used for dating.  Especially at 14.
If you want friends, why use freaking criteria?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Get the fuck off the computer and meet people, mo fo.  Fur Affinity, or any site, for that matter, shouldn't be used for dating.  Especially at 14.
> If you want friends, why use freaking criteria?



I try to but I sorta can't because there's no furs at my school besides me. What am I supposed to do go to school wearing my collar shouting out I'm a fur and are looking for other furs.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I try to but I sorta can't because there's no furs at my school besides me. What am I supposed to do go to school wearing my collar shouting out I'm a fur and are looking for other furs.



Being a dogcock mongler doesn't suddenly mean you can't communicate with anyone other than other dogcock monglers.

Derp.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I try to but I sorta can't because there's no furs at my school besides me. What am I supposed to do go to school wearing my collar shouting out I'm a fur and are looking for other furs.


You don't have to have friends that are furs. I don't.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Being a dogcock mongler doesn't suddenly mean you can't communicate with anyone other than other dogcock monglers.
> 
> Derp.



There's no point in getting into an arguement with you.So I'll just shut my jaw and walk away.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You don't have to have friends that are furs. I don't.



Well I'd rather have at least one fur friend at my school so I can wear my collar there without losing all my self confidence.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well I'd rather have at least one fur friend at my school so I can wear my collar there without losing all my self confidence.



Even other furries hate it when furfags wear fucking collars.

God.

What I mean is that you don't need to goddamn flaunt the fact you're a furfag.  Jesus Christ, most furries (the only respectable ones) fucking hate that.

Get friends by being a friend.  If you're picky about your friends and what they like or are into, you deserve none.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well I'd rather have at least one fur friend at my school so I can wear my collar there without losing all my self confidence.


Why is wearing a collar so important?  If it's just for the sake of wearing it, then wear it under clothes.

Oh yah, lock derailed topic.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Are you trying to say"your one true love will find you"?


 Oh hey, basically yes.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

Im 20 u ever consider a bi guy? nd u sound cute


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Why is wearing a collar so important?  If it's just for the sake of wearing it, then wear it under clothes.
> 
> Oh yah, lock derailed topic.



Well it's importan for me cause it helps increase my self confindence.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Im 20 u ever consider a bi guy? nd u sound cute



If you're 20 then I'm a super model.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well it's importan for me cause it helps increase my self confindence.


Wear. It. Under. Clothes.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

wait nvm i didnt read the whole post first hehe my bad


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> If you're 20 then I'm a super model.


 I never knew :|


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Im 20 u ever consider a bi guy? nd u sound cute



Nope not yet and thank you for the complement.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

if ur a supermodel im an agent looking for a new client


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Wear. It. Under. Clothes.



Like I said earlier I can't cause when I take off my shirt to change into off season clothes the collar will be exposed thus elimating all or the rest of my self confindence which means I would basically give up on my life.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Like I said earlier I can't cause when I take off my shirt to change into off season clothes the collar will be exposed thus elimating all or the rest of my self confindence which means I would basically give up on my life.



ok so

you wear the collar to boost your self confidence

but if people see it then you lose it all

what the fuck sense is this i dont even



Trevfox said:


> if ur a supermodel im an agent looking for a new client



THIS JUST IN: you're fucking retarded.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a collar, black leather most of my friends love it i say go for wearing it


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ok so
> 
> you wear the collar to boost your self confidence
> 
> ...


^That


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> ok so
> 
> you wear the collar to boost your self confidence
> 
> ...



No I never said anything about other people seeing just people from my school. If other people see it they just give me a strange look which really doesn't bother me at all. If they call me a furfag then yea bye bye confidence hellow major depression.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No I never said anything about other people seeing just people from my school. If other people see it they just give me a strange look which really doesn't bother me at all. If they call me a furfag then yea bye bye confidence hellow major depression.


HAH!
Furfag was my nickname, grow some balls.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> No I never said anything about other people seeing just people from my school. If other people see it they just give me a strange look which really doesn't bother me at all. If they call me a furfag then yea bye bye confidence hellow major depression.



Furfag.

I mean seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

yea ive been called that cuz i wear it it doesnt rly bother me any more tho u shud wear it to express yourself and if it boosts ur confidence thats a plus=) nd thts actually a real term it sucks haha


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

I dnt get why some people dnt like us


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> HAH!
> Furfag was my nickname, grow some balls.



Unlike you wolven, I have very lilttle self confidence.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> hard to read shit





Trevfox said:


> etc



Type like a human being.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Unlike you wolven, I have very lilttle self confidence.



I don't either, and never really have.

You know what I did?

I shut up and grew a pair.  (Not literally speaking.)


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Type like a human being.



BUT THAT'S WHAT HUMA-...

BUT I'M A WOX


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> BUT THAT'S WHAT HUMA-...
> 
> BUT I'M A WOX



GODDAMMIT GO BACK TO ALASKA OR WHEREVER YOU GIANT WEASELS COME FROM.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> GODDAMMIT GO BACK TO ALASKA OR WHEREVER YOU GIANT WEASELS COME FROM.



I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH CONFIDENCE TO MAKE IT THAT FAR THOUGH

SHOULD I WEAR MY COLLAR?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Type like a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. But it's hard to for me atleast considering the fact that my family members are horrible to me,the school I go to is filled with jerks, and the fact that  completely stressed out.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I see. But it's hard to for me atleast considering the fact that my family members are horrible to me,the school I go to is filled with jerks, and the fact that completely stressed out.


 lol


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH CONFIDENCE TO MAKE IT THAT FAR THOUGH
> 
> SHOULD I WEAR MY COLLAR?



You just get a kick out makin fun of other people with no self confidence don't ya?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> lol



How is that "lol"?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> You just get a kick out makin fun of other people with no self confidence don't ya?



Thought wolves had tough hides? You might want to consider a softer animal.

Also, lone wolves die. Socialize or die.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Thought wolves had tough hides? You might want to consider a softer animal.
> 
> Also, lone wolves die. Socialize or die.



Hello, only a pup.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Hello, only a pup.



Even worse, without a protective family the pup _dies_.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Even worse, without a protective family the pup _dies_.


And on that note, get off the computer, make some friends, and so on.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Even worse, without a protective family the pup _dies_.



I have a master just to let you know. He protects his little wox pup.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I have a master just to let you know. He protects his little wox pup.



So you've chosen to be omega to the family? Then don't complain about your confidence, your standing in the world, or anything to do with you. You've made yourself property, and your thoughts belong to him.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> So you've chosen to be omega to the family? Then don't complain about your confidence, your standing in the world, or anything to do with you. You've made yourself property, and your thoughts belong to him.


This, this, and more of this.

By the way, I didn't know you were bi, Lucky, welcome halfway to the darkside.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> This, this, and more of this.
> 
> By the way, I didn't know you were bi, Lucky, welcome halfway to the darkside.



Never said I was bi, wolven sorry to say. But I might eventually become bi.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I see. But it's hard to for me atleast considering the fact that my family members are horrible to me,the school I go to is filled with jerks, and the fact that  completely stressed out.



Oh hi, it seems you're new to the world.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I have a master just to let you know. He protects his little wox pup.



Excuse me while I rage at the epic retardation that is this post.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> So you've chosen to be omega to the family? Then don't complain about your confidence, your standing in the world, or anything to do with you. You've made yourself property, and your thoughts belong to him.



Well he allows me to complain cause he's the best master ever.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Never said I was bi, wolven sorry to say. But I might eventually become bi.


You don't become bi.

Oh yah, having a master referred to "he" is kind of implied being bisexual.


Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well he allows me to complain cause he's the best master ever.


Oh yah, BULLSHIT.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Well he allows me to complain cause he's the best master ever.



Sure he wouldn't like you complaining to people who don't own you, I wouldn't let a mutt use my computer and type blabber like this :V


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

By the way, Lucky, how many times must I explain this to you:
Pet = submissive gay


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh hi, it seems you're new to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I rage at the epic retardation that is this post.



Of course Rattle, you must think all my posts and threads are filled with retardation and I'm sorry if I make it seem that way.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Of course Rattle, you must think all my posts and threads are filled with retardation and I'm sorry if I make it seem that way.


There is no seem. Try "are that way"


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> By the way, Lucky, how many times must I explain this to you:
> Pet = submissive gay



Wow wolven, you know my master has a vixen right and now I'm both there pet.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wow wolven, you know my master has a vixen right and now I'm both there pet.



That makes you bi.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

We should probably stop posting here by now before any bad shit hap- wait nvm.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Rattle


 Oh hey that's funny.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Sure he wouldn't like you complaining to people who don't own you, I wouldn't let a mutt use my computer and type blabber like this :V



A mutt, am I? I'm sure u would just put a shockcollar on me and tie me to a tree outside, wouldn't you.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hey that's funny.



Maybe it's a babyfur reference.

Maybe...

HMM..



> A mutt, am I? I'm sure u would just put a shockcollar on me and tie me to a tree outside, wouldn't you.



No, I desire to rend your mutt hide from muzzle to tail but I can't..you filthy half-breed.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> A mutt, am I? I'm sure u would just put a shockcollar on me and tie me to a tree outside, wouldn't you.


I would... unless you stopped these stupid topics.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Maybe it's a babyfur reference.
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> ...



Ok I'm a half-breed so what.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Maybe it's a babyfur reference.


Rattle.
Wattle.
Walle.
Wwlle.
Wlwwl.
Www.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 17, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I would... unless you stopped these stupid topics.



Of course you would wolven, I know you would enjoy seeing me being shocked everytime I try to speak.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Of course Rattle, you must think all my posts and threads are filled with retardation and I'm sorry if I make it seem that way.



Kinda, yeah.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Wow wolven, you know my master has a vixen right and now I'm both there pet.



Are we done playing house yet?



FrancisBlack said:


> Oh hey that's funny.



Shuttup fgt.

Also ew babyfurs.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Www.



OH GOD IT MEANS INTERNET



> Ok I'm a half-breed so what.



You're not a wolf.
You're not a fox.
You're a disturbing mix of them, never to be accepted in either group.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread has now reached 100 posts of fail.
Destroy it.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

I hear that.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 17, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shuttup fgt.
> 
> Also ew babyfurs.


 Shush you, Www.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Shush you, Www.



I'm in this locked thread

abusing my modpenis


----------

